# The truth about space travel



## scarpelius (Jul 21, 2019)

Space travel stinks. At least it did in the beginning 








						A Science Fiction Writer's Thread on How Women Pee in Space is the Best Thing on Twitter Today
					

Kowal wrote how the 1969 mission to the moon was "designed by men, for men" and how it systematically left women out. Her critique led many to argue that women were not sent to space because there was no technology to allow them to urinate in zero-gravity.




					www.news18.com


----------



## tinkerdan (Jul 22, 2019)

Just the thing I wanted to read at lunch time.

Scratches milkduds from the dessert menu.


----------

